# I'm Very Fat and I STill Get Laid All of the Time...Shocked?



## superodalisque (Feb 28, 2015)

this is a great article by Suzanne Samin. if you usually don't click on stuff you might want to this time:

http://www.alternet.org/sex-amp-relationships/im-very-fat-and-i-still-get-laid-all-time-shocked


----------



## loopytheone (Feb 28, 2015)

I don't like the way she groups chubby chasers/FAs with people who 'want an easy lay' or felt sorry for her. But aside from that, it seems pretty reasonable to me.


----------



## mermaid8 (Feb 28, 2015)

I particularly relate to the part of the article when she talks about her feelings while actually having sex. I know for myself I tend to have so many negative thoughts in my mind while I'm in the middle of having sex that it's sometimes nearly impossible to completely left go and enjoy the moment. I'm always thinking how awful I must look as my body moves around and I freak for a moment, thinking god I hope he isn't turned off by how my rolls move. There have been a few times that I've gotten do repulsed by my rolls moving around that I started crying and all i wanted to do was crawl into a tiny ball and die because of how embarrassed I felt. 

I agree it is hard to understand why someone would love your body when you are conditioned to think that your body is unloveable. I wish we could all find the loving understanding partner that she has in her life.


----------



## Saoirse (Feb 28, 2015)

I've never really had negative feelings about myself mid-coitus, but before and after can be tricky sometimes. I actually sent my fwb this article, i hope he reads it.


----------



## Sunshine_Fette (Mar 3, 2015)

It is interesting to me how everyone has their own definition of "very fat". I read the article and saw she was a size 22 which is definitely not even what I consider very fat. 
It was still a good read and if it helped give comfort to someone, it did its job.


----------

